# CURE IT !



## Harsha (Jun 6, 2012)

The best way to cure your dp/dr are these :-
1. have good amount of sleep ( very important )
2. have vitamin b in your diet such as eggs etc.
3. believe in yourself ( believe that you can recover ) / positive thinking
4. be relaxed and dont get too excited or depressed for something
5. keep away from directly watching to the light ( it can make dp/dr worse in some cases )
6. taking medicens in not recommended they can have harmful side effects
7. try to concentrate more on your work and forget about the dp/dr you have.


----------



## Hot Dog Water (Dec 27, 2011)

SORRY ONCE AGAIN BUT NO


----------



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

Harsha said:


> The best way to cure your dp/dr are these :-
> 1. have good amount of sleep ( very important )
> 2. have vitamin b in your diet such as eggs etc.
> 3. believe in yourself ( believe that you can recover ) / positive thinking
> ...


all of this is really helping me A LOT


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Increase exposure with people who usually leave you feeling enlightened, strong, energized, engaged, driven about yourself after being with them.
Reduce exposure with people who usually make you feel angry, down, unsure, insecure, tired of yourself. 
Also stick with neutral people and see which side they unfold towards. 
Whether extrovert or introvert, seek to maintain some bonding with others in your life. The amount needed is personal.

Whether friends, family, roommates - choose your depth and exposure with em wisely. 
If there's obligations with consistently terrible person(s) in your life - make some changes. reduce it somehow. It's not worth it in the longrun - think of your health!


----------



## Chooch00000 (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree. I have had DP for about three years. Getting negative people out of your life really helps and try to exercise and hang with positive people. I had DP as bad as you could get it and doing much better! There is hope!!


----------



## Harsha (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey.. Guys

I would also like to add something to my list.....

Listen to music


----------



## Harsha (Jun 6, 2012)

N thnx u all for ur comments


----------



## lacey (Jun 29, 2012)

I would just like to tell my story, since I found when I was first told I had depersonalization I looked it up and completely freaked out, since all the stories I had read were terribly depressing. Basically telling me that it was impossible to cure, or the person had, had it for ten years and it was like living in hell ect. I recovered in a week, mine was due to anxiety. I have been an anxious person for my entire life, I think that having too much time off of school and work just let my mind wonder a bit further than it normally would and sent me into a frenzy. I experienced brain fog, a disconnection from my body and a inability to relate to people. I went to my doctor and got prescribed Pristiq and adavan for my anxiety. This allowed me to sleep and relax, I found at first going out places was terribly hard but keep doing it! DO NOT STOP LIVING YOUR LIFE! Also occupy yourself, read, write, draw, watch movies, GET OFF THE INTERNET DO NOT READ DEPRESSING STORIES about this it will only drive you deeper. Be positive! 
If it is related to anxiety remain calm and it will eventually fade away, you will be okay!

I love you all and I am so sorry you have to go through this, although I had the urge to never think of depersonalization again I needed to write this to provide sufferers with some hope.

Take care, sleep and relax

xx


----------



## Harsha (Jun 6, 2012)

SAY


----------



## Harsha (Jun 6, 2012)

Harsha said:


> SAY


NO


----------



## Harsha (Jun 6, 2012)

Harsha said:


> NO


TO


----------



## Harsha (Jun 6, 2012)

Harsha said:


> TO


DRUGS


----------



## manihar234 (Aug 29, 2012)

cure it ...know what kind of medicine is good for it and where to find it. Thanks to anyone...


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

gay


----------

